# Shopping in the North of Scotland



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have got a lot of our requirements sussed for our Scottish trip e.g. LPG, but from some, very earlier, posts it seems that provisions North of say Fort William might be more difficult in some wee places.

Some of this question is related to availability and some to price.

We are very happy to buy local produce such as fish and meat in the local shops- had excellent in Northumberland.

How easy is it to buy fresh veg and particularly salad? 

For basics like pasta, butter etc how easy is it to get at a reasonable price ?

Wine and beer? Should we stock up in say Oban? Or even cheaper further south?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been a few years since we were right up north in Scotland Geoff but we did find the range of fresh food quite limited. Best bet is not to miss any major towns as they have the best of the supermarkets. I found that the selection of salad vegetables was very limited in locally owned stores, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Wine and beer? Should we stock up in say Oban? Or even cheaper further south?


A big Morrisons and a Lidl are almost next to each other in Ft William.

You should be able to get what you want there at the same prices as any other Morrison/Lidl.

They are both just off the roundabout on the way north out of the town.

http://goo.gl/maps/Vrw8j

You have to pass Morrisons to reach Lidl.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I went up as far as John O'Groats last week, and was pleasantly surprised at the presence of large Tesco stores in places such as Dingwall and Thurso. Not everyone's ideal, I know, but at least they had plenty of options on food and drink, as well as reasonable prices


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Tescos and Lidls in both Thurso and Wick with the Wick Tesco selling fuel at reasonable price.

LPG from a filling station in Watten (between Thurso and Wick). Calor available at a number of filling stations.

Lots of places to buy the local falling over juices direct from the factories. I'm told it is quite good.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Where are you going? There's a Morrisons and Lidl next to each other in Alness, Asda, Lidl and Tesco in Tain, various supermarkets in Inverness including I think two Tescos in addition to those already mentioned. No problem buying pasta etc.

Viv


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Salad in Scotland are you trying to change the habits of a lifetime? There are supermarkets up to Fort William and all the way up the east coast. However, even in far off villages Poolewe, Durness there are well stocked local shops, I do not think you will have a problem finding nice food all over the place. Fresh fish off the pier at Kinlochbervie or Scourie fantastic. Just speak nicely to the fishermen.

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

dovtrams said:


> Salad in Scotland are you trying to change the habits of a lifetime? There are supermarkets up to Fort William and all the way up the east coast. However, even in far off villages Poolewe, Durness there are well stocked local shops, I do not think you will have a problem finding nice food all over the place. Fresh fish off the pier at Kinlochbervie or Scourie fantastic. Just speak nicely to the fishermen.
> 
> Dave


Of course you can get salad in Scotland. We went into a chippy in Stranraer and ordered fish and chips. It came in a poystyrene tray with a portion of salad!! I kid not...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

For me being a born & bred savage from north of the border, this thread is probably one of the funniest I've read on here  I see threads similar to this cropping up from time to time; people from Dahn Sahf venturing into the further reaches of Scotland. 

What do you think we eat ? Deep fried Mars Bars :wink: 

Enjoy your trip. I'm sure that you'll find everything you need.....& much much more. I'm constantly surprised by the variety & diversity of produce that I find in the farthest flung corners of our little Isle. 

Recent discoveries whilst out & about up north were Dr Karg crispbreads & Tartex Pate. Makes an excellent entree to freshly caught & smoked mackerel.

D.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A big Co-Op in Broadford on the isle of Skye, also a good size town centre in Portree, plus a big selection of shops just before you go over the bridge too.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We really struggle here in Wild Wales - the nearest M&S is two hour's drive away!

We have to exist on a diet of mutton and mutton and mutton and in spring some lamb.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Some people seem to have not read my OP clearly.

I did specifically ask about 'wee places' and the prices.

My OH is very picky about quality and price, having raised two boys as a single parent in communist Poland, and it is difficult to wean her off the habit - bless her! But she can rustle up a good meal out of the fridge 'leftovers' so I do not knock her approach  

I was sure that there would be adequate supplies in the 'big cities' of Inverness, Thurso, Fort William etc

We will probably be wilding for 4-5 days, so I was wondering how much we have to stock up if our only contact with shops is say Shieldaig - how many greengrocers are there?

Even Rothbury, Northumberland, has only a limited number of food shops and I am sure it has a bigger 'hinterland' population than some parts of the North-West Coast of Scotland.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Some people seem to have not read my OP clearly.
> 
> I did specifically ask about 'wee places' and the prices.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it's not the third world, there are plenty of shops, it's just that they are few and far between due to the population being spread so thinly in places, so if you see a shop use it, as it might be a while before you see another most have fresh fruit and veg, but in reality not a problem, you only really need to get fresh bread every day, maybe milk.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> We really struggle here in Wild Wales - the nearest M&S is two hour's drive away!
> 
> We have to exist on a diet of mutton and mutton and mutton and in spring some lamb.


Pippin

Do they do mutton pies in Wales?

We had a few in North England and Scotland recently - wonderful 

Of course if you ate more Spring lamb you would not have to eat so much mutton -QED :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ROFLMAO

Last year we hit tesco in Inverness, Dingwall and Wick, all with fuel stations. Also Tesco in Ullapool and Thurso, Morrisons in Ft William. Spar at Durness

This year hitting Tesco Oban and Dingwall and shops in Mallaig, Broadford and Kyle of Lochalsh.

You know what, we even get EHU now on sites!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

If you are "Wilding" of course you should stock up but you will find small shops in most villages. Prices will be higher due to cost of transporting smaller quantities so don't expect prices to be your normal. Also, quality sometimes is lower but personally haven't noticed that.

You will find there is only one shop in each area probably in the low populated areas so you cannot be too picky.

Some shops are Community ventures such as in Applecross.

So do spend some money locally even if you do your main shopping in any of the larger towns.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I ask about wilding and greengrocers in small places and I get lots of answers about Tesco/Lidl etc. in towns and EHU on 'Sites', which I have never used.

I am starting to feel that the dearth of answers to my specific question is that shopping in small places is not impossible but difficult and few and far between, which is why I asked the question in the first place.

Can anyone refute that please?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My experience is that you are right Geoff, which is why I said not to go past big towns without stocking up. There are plenty of shops elsewhere but the stock of perishables is limited.

I once spent a morning trying to find salad ingredients as we travelled and unless I wanted over ripe tomatoes, old wrinkled peppers and limp lettuce it wasn't happening, Alan.


Edit: To be fair that would be the same in small village shops everywhere, it's not exclusive to rural Scotland.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Geoff, before you start getting all stroppy I suggest you read your original post.

North of Fort William is a pretty big area of Scottish Countryside. If you had been more specific in saying Torridon, N.E. Sutherland etc., you would have got more appropriate answers.

Like I have stated, there are small shops with higher prices than your local Tesco. Don't be picky, pop in see what they've got and I am sure your Chef will do you a dish to be proud of.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Just ask the locals, they have to get their provisions somewhere and will often know local growers who will sell you fresh food.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

As Arrachogaidh says I think the fact that you were suggesting stocking up in Fort William or even Oban looked as if you thought there were no decent-sized shops north of there. That's why we were listing some of the ones we know. There would be absolutely no need to stock up that far south - when you are north of Inverness it would be a case of stocking up a bit at a supermarket in one of the towns before wildcamping in the countryside. As in any other area the villages have their own shops but will have a more limited selection and usually higher prices - that happens here in Surrey as well as at home in the northern Highlands. :wink: 

Viv


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometimes :roll:


----------

